

All-American Streetcar Boom Fuels Urban Future - angstrom
http://www.npr.org/2011/02/12/133682892/all-american-streetcar-boom-fuels-an-urban-future

======
longarm
The problem is that it isn't a craze. Very few PEOPLE are clamoring for them.
Unless by people you mean a handful of city and state officials who think it's
an awesome way to spend millions of dollars of money they don't really have on
smiley vanity projects.

